

Improving Parser Performance Using SSE Instructions - kazuho
http://blog.kazuhooku.com/2014/12/improving-parser-performance-using-sse.html

======
rurban
Using SSE4.2 or more is trivial. Same goes for fast hashes with the crc32
intrinsic. Mostly the compiler does it for you (-march=native)

But you cannot assume everybody has such a CPU. Hence you'd either need to
compile your own (a la macports, gentoo, perl, ...) or do run-time checks for
the CPU feature and switch to the fast version then.

------
yuhong
I wonder if there is any HTML parsers that use SSE4.2 instructions

~~~
supersillyus
IIRC Servo is using html5ever for HTML parsing, which (at least in one branch)
uses SSE4.2 for parsing.

------
bmm6o
It's an interesting idea, but I found this blog post unenlightening. Does
anyone have links to other writeups?

------
octo_t
clang does a very similar thing in the preprocessor (looking for new lines if
my memory serves correctly).

------
billconan
can http parsing be done on a GPU?

~~~
michael_h
Maybe, but the transfer time to/from the gpu is probably going to kill any
gains you might get.

